# Virginia Piers Fish Cleaning Stations Question



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I was reading a thread on the boards about fillet-ed "illegal I believe" fish and have a question about the use of fish cleaning stations on piers.

How does this play into the rules that say one "must" keep the fish they catch in an identifiable state?

? is: Say an angler catches a # of *Legal* different species of fish. Many of which are under the "Va Regulations" size and possession limit. 

Then that angler proceeds to use the fish cleaning station on their way off the pier. They clean and fillet the majority of the fish they have caught on the pier. And toss the heads and carcuses over the side.

Then on the way off the pier they get stopped along the way, before reaching the parking lot, by a Game Warden. He asks to see the contents of their cooler. When they open it, the game warden sees the scaled fillets. 

Will that angler be in trouble for not having kept the carcuses for identifying purposes?

My inquiring mind needs to know.

Thanks


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

i beleive the cleaning station is their for a reason. as long as you take no more than your limit (on all species) to the cleaning station, clean them, and head home.... you should have no problem. 

if you do, then your getting jerked around.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

As long as you have stopped fishing and left the fishing area. You are good to go.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/fr580.shtm

What digger said....the pier station is the exception to the rule...


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

i know this is a really stupid question but i couldn't help it... 

exerpt from "http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/fr580.shtm"

"B. It shall be unlawful for any person to alter any finfish regulated by a minimum or maximum size limit, or to possess such altered finfish, aboard any boat or vessel, or on a public fishing pier (except at the fish cleaning station of the pier), such that its total length cannot be measured."


but what if you have a grill onboard your vessel?? does this count?? who is really gonna know one had an undersized striper for lunch that day?? i don't want this to turn into a fight... just need an answer...


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Juan_EZ said:


> i know this is a really stupid question but i couldn't help it...
> 
> exerpt from "http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/fr580.shtm"
> 
> ...


There were 7 Days. The first 6 days I smoked crack and drove 110 miles per hour down the highway, nobody caught me. The 7th day I smoked crack and drove down the highway at 110 miles per hour, and I was arrested. I only got caught on day 7. Does that mean it was ok for me to smoke crack and drive 110 miles per hour down the highway days 1-6???

A dumb answer for a dumb question. Just because there isn't a very good chance you're going to be caught, doesn't mean you should keep illegal fish. It's our job as fishermen to follow size and possession limits so the future generations will be able to enjoy the fishery. I know a few of you are going to say, "WELL, THE REC. FISHERMEN AREN'T MAKING A DENT IN THE FISHERY COMPARED TO THE COMMERCIAL FISHERMEN". I'm not responsible for what they do, I can only control what I do, and that is to let all illegal fish go. My $.02 worth.


----------



## Juan_EZ (Apr 10, 2006)

i agree... bottom line... the game is about honor. not the fish... the fish just a direct by product from the act of fishing. the choice to keep the illegal fish is belongs to everyone. 

i knew i should not have opened my big fat mouth...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Juan_EZ said:


> i know this is a really stupid question but i couldn't help it...
> 
> exerpt from "http://www.mrc.state.va.us/regulations/fr580.shtm"
> 
> ...


Legally you cannot cook and eat a fish with a size limit unless you can keep the fishes length intact. Pretty simple.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

drawinout said:


> There were 7 Days. The first 6 days I smoked crack and drove 110 miles per hour down the highway, nobody caught me. The 7th day I smoked crack and drove down the highway at 110 miles per hour, and I was arrested. I only got caught on day 7. Does that mean it was ok for me to smoke crack and drive 110 miles per hour down the highway days 1-6???Tilt Ya Head Back	Nelly feat. Christina Aguilera
> 
> 
> A dumb answer for a dumb question. Just because there isn't a very good chance you're going to be caught, doesn't mean you should keep illegal fish. It's our job as fishermen to follow size and possession limits so the future generations will be able to enjoy the fishery. I know a few of you are going to say, "WELL, THE REC. FISHERMEN AREN'T MAKING A DENT IN THE FISHERY COMPARED TO THE COMMERCIAL FISHERMEN". I'm not responsible for what they do, I can only control what I do, and that is to let all illegal fish go. My $.02 worth.



Well said


----------

